# Button einer Fremdanwendung



## DaRula (27. Oktober 2003)

moin,
ich habe mal wieder ein Problem. Ich will einen Button auf einer Fremdanwendung drücken. Problem 1: Die Fremdanwendung hat zwei Buttons Problem 2: ich weiß nich wie ich das machen soll. mit sendmessage vielleicht. Aber ich habe keine ahnung. den classname konnte ich übrigens schon rausfinden: button 
es gibt aber noch ein problem (was aber nicht unbedingt eines sein muss): Der Button ändert die beschriftung und zählt von 10 runter. un innherlab dieser 10 sekunden sollte mein programm die taste drücken.

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Tobias


----------



## Carndret (31. Oktober 2003)

Mit SendMessage geht's warscheinlich am sichersten und eleganter als folgendes:
Wenn der Button bereits am Anfang den Fokus hat, kannst du auch ganz einfach per SendKeys-Anweisung ein ENTER senden.


----------



## DaRula (31. Oktober 2003)

ja. habe ich mir auch gedacht. dfür muss das fenster aber im vordergrund sein und den fokus haben. Denn sendkeys geht nicht im hintergrund. ich will das ganze aber für den user fast nicht sichtbar durchführen, weil es den user eh nicht interessiert. weiteres problem ist, dass es sich um den icq-away-dialog handelt. Ich kann den text des ok-buttons zb ändern usw, aber der button wird ständig aktualisiert. denn im hintergrund läuft ein timer, der das fenster alleine schließt. dann speichert er die einstellungen aber nicht. und egal ob ich WM_KEYDOWN oder WM_LBUTTONDOWN/UP nutze: es funktioniert einfach nicht. Kann mri wirklich niemand helfen? ich verzweifle daran.


----------



## Dario Linsky (31. Oktober 2003)

Hol Dir einfach mit FindWindow das Handle des Buttons und schick per SendMessage die Nachricht BM_CLICK an den Button. Sollte eigentlich funktionieren.


----------



## DaRula (31. Oktober 2003)

dankeschön! danke, danke, danke. das is doch mal nen geburtstagsgeschenk. danke! du bis mein held. du bis der größte, der schönste, der schlauste. du bekommst nen Bild an meiner Heldenwand!


----------



## Radrum (25. November 2004)

Hi.. Der Post kommt zwar sehr, sehr verspätet, aber ich kriegs auch mit BM_Click nicht hin..

Also ich probiers ständig mit

SendMessage(butok, BM_CLICK, 0, 0)

aber es will einfach nicht klappen. "Butok" ist das Buttonhandle, was er definitiv erkennt. Was mach ich falsch?

Gruss und danke im Voraus,
radrum

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt


----------



## Shakie (25. November 2004)

Und wo war nun das Problem?


----------

